# --- Wanting to mix Pikes with Green Terror, Jack Dempsey ---



## JustAWitness (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to cichlids but have had fish for years. I have a 135 gallon I'd like to use for cichlids.

I wanted to keep...

2 Crenicichla xingu (orange pike)
2 crenicichla johanna
2 Aequidens rivulatus (Green Terror)
1 Jack Dempsey

*Will that be ok for my 135 gallon?*
*Will I be needing lots of decor and hiding spots?*

Also, I have no idea how much these fish cost and was wondering if anyone could give me rough estimate in Canadian dollars.

*How much do the following fish cost at an average size and are they hard to find?*

1. Crenicichla xingu (orange pike)
2. crenicichla johanna
3. red atabapo (had trouble finding fact sheets on them, but pics look nice)
4. red tapajos (had trouble finding fact sheets on these guys too, but pics look nice)
5. Aequidens rivulatus (Green Terror)
6. Jack Dempsey
7. Red terror

Thanks for your help. I need it.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Green terror=easy to find around 15 bucks

Jack Dempsey= super easy to find 10 bucks or lsee... not sure about the rest...


----------



## JustAWitness (Jul 16, 2008)

oscarlover43055 said:


> Green terror=easy to find around 15 bucks
> 
> Jack Dempsey= super easy to find 10 bucks or lsee... not sure about the rest...


what do you think about my stocking though?

2 xingu
2 johanna
1 JD
1-2 GT

going to be ok? or result in death?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

You could get 2-3 more Cichlids in there. At least I would. I would try 3 or 4 firemouths as well.... Or maybe a catfish or some sort.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Pike are pretty darn aggressive... You are suggesting placing 7 fish together that all grow fairly large and are each well known for aggression...

I would think that 7 large growing predators would be full, if not overstocked, for a 135 gal tank...

As an all female tank, I think it would work but is full... as an all male tank I think it would be too much aggression... If mixing genders and a breeding pair of any listed species forms, I would expect disaster...


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Both of the pike species you have listed can grow over 12" big. Pikes are pretty aggressive to other fish sometimes but they are just brutal on each other. If you get lucky you might get a pair and you'll be able to keep the pair but chances are that you will get a dominant psycho male or female and you'll end up with a single pike in the tank.


----------



## JustAWitness (Jul 16, 2008)

Reiner said:


> Both of the pike species you have listed can grow over 12" big. Pikes are pretty aggressive to other fish sometimes but they are just brutal on each other. If you get lucky you might get a pair and you'll be able to keep the pair but chances are that you will get a dominant psycho male or female and you'll end up with a single pike in the tank.


awesome thanks for the info guys.

*so how much do johanna cost?
how much do orange xingu cost? for an average size.*

will i be needing lots of hiding spaces?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

for these 2 species it's usually around $15 - $20 for a 3 - 4" juvie. Now I'm not sure about the prices in Canada but I can tell you that you have 1 of the best contacts for pike cichlids in the world in your country. You can get a lot more rare and interesting pikes then the 2 species you have listed from him. Look up Oliver Lucanus and his website is belowwater.com


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Pikes are aggressive fish and can cause trouble as well as grow large in the tank. I have had a few of them. They will also try to "swallow" any of their tankmates which are smaller.  They may do ok in your 135 gallon tank-but keep a watch on things-they will become more combative towards other pikes. As for price, it may vary from LFS. (I like the pic..  ...John 3:16)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Also, Xingu pikes are one of the most aggressive species ... johanna aren't as bad but get much larger. Either can go act like a red devil though. You would probably be better off with just one larger pike in a 135, or two midsized liked a belly crawler and proteus. But like all cichlids, attitudes can and will vary, especially johanna's.

Baby johanna's around here can be found for $15, the Xingu I've only seen at 6"+ and upwards of $50.


----------



## JustAWitness (Jul 16, 2008)

Reiner said:


> for these 2 species it's usually around $15 - $20 for a 3 - 4" juvie. Now I'm not sure about the prices in Canada but I can tell you that you have 1 of the best contacts for pike cichlids in the world in your country. You can get a lot more rare and interesting pikes then the 2 species you have listed from him. Look up Oliver Lucanus and his website is belowwater.com


thanks bud. do you know how much these are? and if they're rare or common?

*red atabapo
red tapajos*

i'm leaning towards those more than the xingu's because of the red color.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

These are a lot harder to come by then the other 2 and usually run around $50-100 or more depending on size. Also if you like red check out Cobra pikes. They have a really cool juvie color like camouflage (sp?) and then go through a huge color change and turn a nice red when adult.


----------



## JustAWitness (Jul 16, 2008)

Reiner said:


> These are a lot harder to come by then the other 2 and usually run around $50-100 or more depending on size. Also if you like red check out Cobra pikes. They have a really cool juvie color like camouflage (sp?) and then go through a huge color change and turn a nice red when adult.


i did when i was researching, they looked kinda ugly and plain and spotty . . i didn't see any red ones . . . i'll look more now thx.


----------

